# 2008 nissan sentra no start help



## sentra5 (Mar 19, 2017)

i have a 2008 nissan sentra s 2.0 automatic it cranks but wont start i replaced the cam & crank sensors and the transistor and latter a good used ecu. still doing the same thing. i pulled the coil and it gives 1 spark each coil and then nothing if you turn the ignition of and then on it will give each coil 1 spark then nothing. got fuel some problem with the spark. anyone had this problem before? It is reading the key the light is off the dash:|


----------

